# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic 6 and earlier >  A Calculator in VB

## plenderj

Here's an example of how to make a *simple* calculator in VB.
Code is by Nightwalker83, and comments are by me.

As usual, any comments or suggestions just let me know

----------


## plenderj

* 21-October-2004 - Moved to CodeBank *

----------


## jaka228

good

----------


## Moonshot

Thanks a bunch - this saves me a bit of time :Cool:

----------


## sivaz

:Thumb:  


> Here's an example of how to make a *simple* calculator in VB.
> Code is by Nightwalker83, and comments are by me.
> 
> As usual, any comments or suggestions just let me know

----------


## asif_14443

Well its good.... I'll use it with my project.. and I was really need for it... 

but these is problem to use it......

we can not use number key pad as input with this calculator... only usage of mouse is very slow.... please think about it.... if we use it as accounting purpose it would be very slow.... Thanks !!

----------


## KC8QZO

Here is a solution for sing the keypad to do math.  This only has one textbox so try typing 5 + 5 and the enter.  You can also select "I" or "M" to convert to metric or inch.  I know this is a old post thread but I had trouble getting the solution so here it is for the rest of the world.

----------

